# CO2 for a 55g



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

So I bought 2 plants for my 55g cichlid tank - my first try at live plants.







I have an Amazon Sword and an Anachris. Reading up on plants, I see that I should probably either purchase a CO2 dispenser (if there is such a thing), or make a DIY using the 2-liter bottle method.

Anyone have any thoughts on what to do? I know the DIY has a problem with dispensing CO2 at night, which causes problems. The CO2 dispensers can be on a timer to combat this. For the DIY, im unsure of how to get the CO2 to dissolve in water, possibly though an airstone?

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

They do sell "C02 dispensers" but they are freaking expensive. Do a search on google for DIY CO2 to find out ways to disolve it in the water using the DIY method (I found it, but it was complicated). An airstone is very inefficient though as inefficient as an airstone is their should be a noticable difference in plant growth.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

for a 50G make two DIY systems. Dont worry about the DIY running at night, it doesn't put enough Co2 to hurt your fish when they aren't photosynthesizing. You said you have two plants in a 50G tank. Problem with that is the two plants aren't going to eat enough nutrients in your tank to make a nice balance, therefore, algae will grow to use up the excess nutrients in the water. Alage is a Bit** in a Piranha tank since algae eaters and whatnot aren't an option. If your serious about plants in your 50G tank you need to make sure you have at LEAST 110W Power Compact lightings, two DIY systems, test kits, nutrients (plant food, like KENT's) and more plants.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh, as for dispenseing the Co2 into the water, the best thing is the hagen ladder. You can get em on bigalsonline.com for like $10 or something


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

a co2 sistem for two plants ??? hmmm i dont know bout that ...if you have a large number of fish they will be able to provide the co2 nessasary... i havent had anyproblems with small ammounts of plants i think its only a problem when you stock up your tank filled with plants ....

i think your chillids will be able to supply your platnts with the co2


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

I guess you can try it, I really doubt the fish will give the plants enough Co2 to thrive, although they may survive


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

maybe you can take a chance for a week if they survive then things are going good otherwise if they start turning yellow and all then start with the co2 sistem

thats what i would do....


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for the input. I went ahead and did the Hagen system... got two of them for the 55g... So far so good. The anacharis has taken off, though they are getting chomped in half by the cichlids... but the swords and java ferns are doing quite well.

Will have pics up shortly. thanks again!


----------

